# Intro



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hi. I'm misc, and just joined the Cat Forum. I have 2 cats, Kate (female approx 6 yrs old) and Sophie (female approx 3 years old). Last month, my sweet little Coco had to be put to sleep and I'm still heartbroken over it. I thought it might help to share the ups and downs of loving our furry family, and am looking forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi welcome to the forum hope to see ya around!!
We would love to see pictures of your cats!


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Catgirl13 said:


> Hi welcome to the forum hope to see ya around!!
> We would love to see pictures of your cats!


Hello Catgirl13. It's nice to be here! I would LOVE to send pictures of my cats, but I'm a bit (okay lots!) behind in technology. Maybe this group will be a good motivator!


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

Yay can't wait!! that's okay yeah definitely!


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

miscellaneous said:


> I would LOVE to send pictures of my cats, but I'm a bit (okay lots!) behind in technology.


If you already have a photo on your computer, you can just click on the paperclip at the bottom of the post window and then add the photo that way. Just navigate in your computer to the photo using the window that opens up when you click the paperclip, and choose the file you want to upload.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Mosi said:


> If you already have a photo on your computer, you can just click on the paperclip at the bottom of the post window and then add the photo that way. Just navigate in your computer to the photo using the window that opens up when you click the paperclip, and choose the file you want to upload.


Thanks Mosi. No pix on the computer yet, but recently managed to take one on my not-so-smart phone and email it. (I imagine that many of my friends and relatives are now wondering who Groot is) When ready, will follow your instructions and give it a try!


----------



## HappyFather (May 21, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!
I'm sorry for Coco, I'm sure Kate and Sophie will help you through these harder period.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Thank you so much, HappyFather! Yes, the girls have been a big help through this, and don't seem to mind a tear or two when I'm missing my little Coconut.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

My companion animals have seen me though the worst times in my life, and have never failed me.
Human beings may fail you, betray you, or not be there for you when you need it the most, but your animal companion will be there.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Not sure where to post this, but I have a question. There's a thread here called "Over the Rainbow Bridge" and the opening post was just lovely, as were the others. Can anybody tell me why it was locked?


----------



## HappyFather (May 21, 2021)

miscellaneous said:


> Not sure where to post this, but I have a question. There's a thread here called "Over the Rainbow Bridge" and the opening post was just lovely, as were the others. Can anybody tell me why it was locked?


Only a moderator can tell you for sure but probably it is because the thread is very old. It was posted in 2003 and last comment 2011.
It is not uncommon for forum admins to lock old threads for various reasons: because makes it easier for software upgrades; because none of the people posting in the thread are around anymore and questions directed to them would go unanswered (bad for community management and retaining); because some old issues may be raised again as if current as people often don't notice the thread's start date (probably not as problematic on a cat forum but very bad on a financial investment forum, for instance)...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Very good answers, HF. Usually if a thread is a couple months old or older and the OP hasn't been back, we'll lock it if someone posts on it. You wouldn't believe how many people post on threads that are 5, 10, even 15 years old. Members should always feel free to start their own threads about their cat's issues. That said, when people use our search tool and the perfect thread shows up, it's very common not to notice how old it is. I've done the same thing myself.

The Rainbow Bridge? Wow. Breaks my heart to read them, but they are also lovely tributes to loved ones who are gone.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

HappyFather said:


> Only a moderator can tell you for sure but probably it is because the thread is very old. It was posted in 2003 and last comment 2011.
> It is not uncommon for forum admins to lock old threads for various reasons: because makes it easier for software upgrades; because none of the people posting in the thread are around anymore and questions directed to them would go unanswered (bad for community management and retaining); because some old issues may be raised again as if current as people often don't notice the thread's start date (probably not as problematic on a cat forum but very bad on a financial investment forum, for instance)...


Thanks for the info! I've only seen threads locked when they were being spammed or trolled, but it makes sense on a forum this size to eliminate the old ones.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

marie73 said:


> Very good answers, HF. Usually if a thread is a couple months old or older and the OP hasn't been back, we'll lock it if someone posts on it. You wouldn't believe how many people post on threads that are 5, 10, even 15 years old. Members should always feel free to start their own threads about their cat's issues. That said, when people use our search tool and the perfect thread shows up, it's very common not to notice how old it is. I've done the same thing myself.
> 
> The Rainbow Bridge? Wow. Breaks my heart to read them, but they are also lovely tributes to loved ones who are gone.


The Rainbow Bridge, especially the opening post, popped up just when I needed it. It brought tears to my eyes and made me smile at the same time. 

And yes, I too have responded to ancient threads until friends said... Ummm, did ya notice the date? It's definitely a "d'oh!" moment!


----------

